# IGN Top 100 list



## Cayal (Nov 22, 2007)

IGN Advertisement

Let the arguments begin!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 22, 2007)

It takes forever to cycle through all the ads & stuff so for completeness, I'll list them below here. The list ins't complete as they are 'counting down' each day and are only up to 71 so far:
100 - Archon: The Light and the Dark (NES, PC, C64)
99 - Rayman 2: The Great Escape (dreamcast)
98 - Quake 2 (N64, PC etc)
97 - Silent Hill 2 (PS2, XBox, PC)
96 - Wave Race 64 (N64)
95 - Bionic Commando (NES, PC, GB)
94 - Nights into Dreams (SAT)
93 - Ultima VII: The Black Gate (PC, SNES)
92 - Wipeout 3 (PSX)
91 - Pilot Wings (SNES)
90 - Okami (PS2)
89 - Alone in the Dark (PC, PSX, SAT etc)
88 - Star Wars (Atari) 
87 - Advance Wars (GBA)
86 - Perfect Dark (N64)
85 - Mafia (PS2, PC Xbox)
84 - Manic Mansion: Day of the Tentacle (PC, MAC)
83 - World of Warcraft (MAC, PC)
82 - Syndicate (PC, SNES etc)
81 - Space Invaders (Atari)
80 - Ninja Gaiden Black (Xbox)
79 - Secret of Mana (SNES)
78 - Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (GB)
77 - Starfox (SNES)
76 - Final Fantasy VII (PC, PS2)
75 - Goldeneye (N64)
74 - Sam & Max Hit The Road (MAC, PC)
73 - Resident Evil (PSX, PC)
72 - Mechwarrior 2 (PC, SAT etc)
71 - Planescape: Torment (PC)
70 - Techmo Bowl (GB, NES)
69 - Metal Gear 2: Sons of Liberty (PS2)
68 - Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PS2, PC, XBox, GCN)
67 - Mega Man 2 (NES)
66 - Burnout 3:Takedown (PS2, Xbox)
65 - Thief II: The Metal Age (PC)
64 - Total Annihilation (PC, MAC)
63 - Virtua Fighter 4: Evolution (PS2, ARC)
62 - Wolfenstein 3-D (PC, SNES etc)
61 - Phantasy Star IV (PC, GEN)
60 - Prince of Persia (PC, NES etc)
59 - Command and Conquer: Red Alert (PSX, PC)
58 - Mike Tyson's Punch-out!! (NES)
57 - ICO (PS2)
56 - NHL '94 (PC, SNES etc)
55 - Final Fantasy II (SNES, PSX etc)
54 - Contra (NES, GB etc)
53 - Rome:Total War (PC)
52 - Dune II: The Building of a Dynasty (PC)
51 - Sonic the Hedgehog (GEN, GBA, SGG)


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 22, 2007)

Got a good feeling Unreal Tournament will rank surprisingly high. Half-life for the top spot


----------



## Cayal (Nov 22, 2007)

Mario will get #1.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 23, 2007)

Mario was nr.1 in 80's...


Talk about overrated.

Best game for me is MGS or MSG 2.

Did it atleast make the list?


----------



## Lenny (Nov 23, 2007)

*Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty* is #69.

IGN Advertisement


----------



## Commonmind (Nov 24, 2007)

Super Mario Bros. defined a genre, rekindled the interests of gamers after the industry crashed in the early 80's and has retained a loyal fan-base for over 20 years. The franchise is far from overrated.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 24, 2007)

It is cause they havent made a good Mario game in since Mario Kart 64 (genius game by the way better than old Mario games IMO)


Not saying it wasnt important when it was new what it did but it died as original quality series long time ago.  They only get more updated graphic wise these days.

It became too big for Nintendo's sake they make more Mario games than anything which is why Sony dominated/dominates with PS/PS2 and soon PS3.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 24, 2007)

Tidied up my original post & added it up to date.

Interesting that FFII placed above FFVII and also that the original Prince of Persia placed above the PS2 remake. Not sure what the criteria was in the marking but it's a talking point at least 

EDIT: Oh, and Connavar - I haven't played it but Mario Galaxy may make you eat your words as some of my friends who have a Wii are saying it's one of the best games they've played in years


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 24, 2007)

Does the list countdown to 1 coincide with the release of Starcraft2?


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 24, 2007)

64 Total Annihilation. Used to love that game but i am surprised it is in the list altogether. 

Sonic is low at 51.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 24, 2007)

Punch Out! what a great game that is.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 24, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> Does the list countdown to 1 coincide with the release of Starcraft2?


 
Hahaha. Now that would be good planning.


----------



## scalem X (Nov 25, 2007)

starcraft is likely to be top 10.

Pacman number one?
Or tetris?


----------



## Quokka (Nov 27, 2007)

I thought Dune 2: *Battle for Arrakis*  might have made the list higher, it more or less established the real-time strategy games (although there were some earlier ones) and it set up a system that is still being used today! Sure RTS are alot better today but its _usually_ a case of more complicated and more detailed rather than much thats actually new.

I said in a post once before that I can still remember the voices of the little soldiers _Acknowledged_, _Moving Out _and on a Megadrive!

Of course I'm bias, after all it was Dune, how cool was it to watch a sandworm come up and take out yet another havester right when you needed it most .

Nice to see Phantasy Star 4 made the list, that was a great RPG for the megadrive.


Some of the ones I expect to see in the top 50: _Street Fighter 2 (Top 10), Tekken 3, Donkey Kong, Mario World, Doom (top 5), Balders Gate, Pong (top 10_), _Lemmings, PAc Man (top 10), California Games or Summer Games, Skate or Die (maybe?), Ninja Gaiden, Defender of the Crown, Wizard of Wor (Maybe?)_, _Ghost and Goblins, Age of Empires (top 10?), Zelda (top 10), Adventure (should be top 10 imo but probably wont), Pitfall, Kings Quest_........ and I'll stop there.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the entire Baldur's gate / Icewind Dale / Neverwinter Nights series all deserve high placement. Soldier of Fortune 2 is still better online than many other subsequent shooters as well. Anything by Blizzard is fantastic of course!
I'm glad Mike Tyson's punch-out is there, I used to love that game  
The entire Zelda series is awesome, although I think Nintendo have such a sterling record of games that their section of the list will be long and distinguished.


----------



## scalem X (Nov 27, 2007)

Tekken 3 over Tekken 2?
Quokka where is your mind?


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 27, 2007)

tekken 5 was great except for the cheat boss. Most unfair.


----------



## scalem X (Nov 27, 2007)

Tomb raider must be on there too somewhere. It was like the first game that used triangular pixels to make stuff sharper.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 27, 2007)

The whole Quake series, all of Unreal and KOTOR... what about XIII? that was an awesome graphic novel type game


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 27, 2007)

The Civilisation series should feature highly purely for the amount of my life it has stolen over the years.


----------



## Rohan (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'll second a motion glorifying the Civilisation series. I was playing Civ 4 earlier today, as a matter of fact. Love it.

As for Baldur's Gate 2: Shadows of Amn (and the expansion); tremendous. It probably stands as my single most cherished gaming experience to date. Sadly, I've not found the more recent D&D titles to be so captivating.

I do wish the list would hurry up a little, though.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with Tomb Raider Series, they were great fun and still are. Everything Joel said i back too although Neverwinter Nights 2 doesn't deserve to be there in my opinion. As for Civilisation, i'd say top ten at least. 

Surprised Rome Total War is so high, it should at least be top thirty.


----------



## Quokka (Nov 28, 2007)

scalem X said:


> Tekken 3 over Tekken 2?
> Quokka where is your mind?


 
That probably comes down to which one I played more and is no way an objective opinion  

Having been a big fan of the wipeout series I was suprised they went for number 3 imo wipeout 2097 was better, trying to take into account the different times of release.... having said that, when most of us still owned a megadrive or SNES the first wipeout was simply amazing as a launch title for the PS.

For similar reasons I thought they'd add the original Baldur's Gate, although the sequel was a much more polished game and my personal favourite was always Icewind Dale 2.

Tomb Raider definitely, maybe even top 10. How about Halo? and speaking of Civilisation, The Sims? 

Is arcade being included? if so how about the dance revolution games (or what ever it's called when you actually dance on the control pad) and Double Dragon.

My personal list would also have Shining Force 2 but I dont expect to see it in this one


----------



## Quokka (Nov 28, 2007)

Had to quickly add one more, as much as I dont like EA's cash cow approach to gaming they probably need to have something in their for what they've done for sports games over the years. Is IGN american? then it'll probabbly be the american football.


ohh and wizball.... ok thats two lol


----------



## scalem X (Nov 28, 2007)

Double dragon was also produced for sega, so I guess it should be on there even if they don't include arcade games.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 28, 2007)

Duck Hunt was one of my favourite games. The first time I was ever allowed to shoot things while actually holding a gun, and not get in trouble for it!


----------



## Quokka (Nov 29, 2007)

scalem X said:


> Double dragon was also produced for sega, so I guess it should be on there even if they don't include arcade games.


 
I dont remember it on the sega hopefully they did a better job of it then when it was released on the commodore 64, I did have that version and it was absolutely dire. Golden Axe was a great translation to the megadrive though.

Duck hunt was fun, so was the original time cops.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 29, 2007)

Its up to 21 now, i'll leave the posting to Winters. Some good ones there though


----------



## Daidman (Nov 29, 2007)

Zelda OoT  has won the best game ever several times. I for one am someone who feels Halo is over hyped.

~Starcraft best computer game ever~


----------



## Fake Vencar (Nov 29, 2007)

Then, Daidman, you will be pleased to note that Halo is down in the thirties. I agree that Halo is over hyped. I found it dull to say the least


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I find myself nodding and smiling as I look through the list. There are some fantastic games in there that I had almost forgotten. 
Starcraft has got to be high up, how many other games have become a national sport?


----------



## Quokka (Nov 30, 2007)

And Shining Force 2 did make the list, at 48, ok so not the best rpg ever but certainly one of my favourites  


I dont think Halo added much new to FPS but it was very polished, I think it was mainly hyped as it was so important to the xbox's success. I enjoyed alot of it, though the flood were more annoying than fun.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 30, 2007)

Halo offered nothing.

Generic first person shooter with linear gameplay and a been there done that story.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 3, 2007)

Top 10:
10. Resident Evil 4
9. Final Fantasy 3
8. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
7. Super Metroid
6. Half-Life 2
5. Super Mario 64
4. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
3. Civilization 2
2. Tetris
1. Super Mario Brothers


----------



## tangaloomababe (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I love Tetris so its easy to see why its up there, little suprised with the no 2 rating though!


----------



## Quokka (Dec 3, 2007)

Jaire said:


> Halo offered nothing.
> 
> Generic first person shooter with linear gameplay and a been there done that story.


 
Only if you compare it to PC or later console FPS's, in 2001 it was one of the best FPS's for a console, always taking into account personal opinion. I completely agree its been madly overhyped but to say it added nothing is a bit harsh considering what it did for the xbox and comparing it to what other console FPS's were around at the time (IMO). 

I was way off with some of my predictions but its nice to see a list where it appears they've at least tried to take a fresh look at gaming and havent just put the old faithfuls in. My only real disagreement would be that a list of the top 100 games needed to mention Pong somewhere it wasn't it about the original console game?


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 3, 2007)

I agree with most of the top games, although there are some I haven't played. I had a big gap in my life between the NES and the Wii


----------



## Connavar (Dec 3, 2007)

Jaire said:


> Halo offered nothing.
> 
> Generic first person shooter with linear gameplay and a been there done that story.




That is the truest thing i have heard in a long time !



Which is why i dont understand xbox and halo fanboys.  I can say 10 better FPS for PC than Halo ever was.

But just cause it was a hyped to a consol that lacked good games people think its better than it is.....

If Halo was realesed originally in PC or PS2 who actually have many good games, Halo would be forgotten today.


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 3, 2007)

Though I wasn't a fan of the Halo series, I do understand why it's received the accolades it has. For a console-based shooter it was polished, entertaining and of a visual quality that had not been seen before. Of course, if you make cross-platform comparisons you're going to find a plethora of PC titles that were far more unique and satisfying and ultimately more impressive on all fronts (Deus Ex, anyone?). However, it should be remembered that the majority of Halo fans were not necessarily PC gamers. The percentage of multi-platform gamers is actually very small, and it's unfair of us to shake sticks at the franchise for not being up to par with what we've seen on the PC to date. By all intents and purposes, we could very well do that for every other game on the consoles, yet we don't - or we do, but only when it serves to knock the game in question off its high horse.

Remember FFVII? Came out in the same year as Baldur's Gate, a year previous to Planescape: Torment. There were ridiculous comparisons being drawn between all three games when fans of FFVII began to regal the title. 007 for the N64, which not many will deny defined console shooters, drew comparisons to the PC shooters of its time - unfairly. 

It always happens, as soon as a console title reaches something of a massive following, it's instantly pegged as over-hyped and PC gamers everywhere call foul. The important thing to remember is that these two platforms are still very different. Despite how similar they've become the type of experiences one has on one or the other are still synonymous with the respective platform; a PC shooter is still very much a PC shooter; RTS's are still predominantly tied to the PC; JRPG's are console experiences and games like The Witcher relate better to the PC audience. The line has been blurred, with games like Call of Duty 4 and BioShock, being instantly popular with both audiences, but there are still those titles you'll simply not find for the PC or the console.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 3, 2007)

Deus Ex was a great game. Game of the year if i'm not mistaken? Its up in the thirties i think


----------



## Durandal (Dec 3, 2007)

Not a bad list, but not great. Then again, I've never liked IGN... 

I do think the Top 2 were right, though I'd have switched Tetris to #1 and Mario to #2. I think Starcraft, Halo and GTA III all should've been higher. I'd have liked to see something from the Elder Scrolls series in there, probably Morrowind.

But that's the point of these lists, isn't it? To pick them apart and gripe and complain.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 4, 2007)

Too much nostalgia and nintendo fanboyish in the top ten IMO.



Atleast RE4 made it.

The fact that Street Figther 2 that defined the fighting gaming isnt in top ten is lame very lame.


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 4, 2007)

That doesn't surprise me in the least. If you were to look at the top ten alone the list seems skewed, but given the scope I think the choices were spot on. They paid close attention to all the platforms and it doesn't surprise me Nintendo saw quite a bit of the limelight. If you look at those top 10 games, most of the Nintendo titles were genre defining; not just games that were excellent, but that changed the industry in some way or became benchmarks for their respective genres.  

And I agree Street Fighter II should have been higher on the list, as it really did bring the fighting genre to a western audience.


----------



## Quokka (Dec 4, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Too much nostalgia and nintendo fanboyish in the top ten IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
5 out of 10 for Nintendo, thats alot but.....

Although it says it's the top 100 video games of all time it seems to have completely disregarded arcade. I was asuming SF2 got a mention because it was a good conversion to both the megadrive and SNES but as an arcade game I agree it should have made it much higher.

But if arcade was considered where is dance revolution, space invaders, donkey kong, operation wolf, gauntlet, pac-man, Raiden, International track and field..... I'm certainly not saying that all these games deserved a mention but I would have thought some at least would have made the Top 100 but then Samurai Showdown 2 and 1942 were on the list (I think), like I said not sure how arcade figured in this one


----------



## Connavar (Dec 4, 2007)

Commonmind said:


> That doesn't surprise me in the least. If you were to look at the top ten alone the list seems skewed, but given the scope I think the choices were spot on. They paid close attention to all the platforms and it doesn't surprise me Nintendo saw quite a bit of the limelight. If you look at those top 10 games, most of the Nintendo titles were genre defining; not just games that were excellent, but that changed the industry in some way or became benchmarks for their respective genres.
> 
> And I agree Street Fighter II should have been higher on the list, as it really did bring the fighting genre to a western audience.




Thats the problem with these list.  Just cause it came first doesnt mean they are best and most important games.  Sure i agree with some of the best Mario games but to have several Mario and Zelda in the top ten just cause they happened to be first is wrong IMO.

It should have been more balanced with games that were benchmarks and just out right amazing no matter if they are the first video games or newer games.

Otherwise you might as well have Pacman as nr.1 just cause its from the early days....

Tetris didnt do  anything for its genre compared to SF games,atleast it opened way for million of other games in the same genre.


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 4, 2007)

The thing is that not many of the games in the top ten were the first in their genre. Note that I said "genre defining." Meaning these titles, while not being the first of their kind, were the first games in their genre to be shining examples of "how to." Zelda for the SNES was a veritable masterpiece of action adventure gaming in the 2D space. Zelda and Mario for the N64 were the benchmarks for 3D action adventure and platforming, respectively. RE4, while not defining a genre, redefined it in such a way that it's impacted how future games are being designed. Tetris may seem like an odd choice, but it is still the quintessential puzzle game. It's available for almost every platform and is one of the most commercially successful games in history. Final Fantasy III (VI) is still thought to be one of the best in the franchise and is thought by many older gamers (myself included) to be "the" best in the franchise.

Super Mario Bros. getting the number one spot was a case of giving the chef the credit, and while it may not be the most diplomatic choice (obviously) I can't fault them for it.

Either way, the games getting the credit here _are_ amazing, whether they were the first or further along in the time-line. 

And the only real problem with these lists is that they aren't going to please everyone. All you have to remember is that they're being put together by "people." Meaning that they've got an opinion (much like you do) and that opinion may differ from your own (as it most certainly does).


----------



## Quokka (Dec 4, 2007)

The good things about these lists is it gets people talking atleast, so please take my comments as just my 2 cents... and in that spirit I actually agree with Tetris being so highly placed, ok maybe not 2nd but top 10 at least. I think Tetris's main legacy is how many older gamers it drew in, the gameboy had been seen as a child/ young person's toy but how many people lost their gameboy to their parents when Tetris came out?

I think it was largely Tetris's popularity that made people realise that the right game could attract the older non-gaming market.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Dec 4, 2007)

Good to see Civilisation ranked so high. It inspired so many games we have around today


----------



## aquamarine (Dec 21, 2007)

I love goldeneye...


----------

